# Still waiting! *sigh*



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

Still waiting! Getting excited...even though these weren't planned breedings I'm still excited to see what color colts/fillies we get out of them. Divinity carries black she has produced 2 blacks 1 out of a black stallion and 1 out of a bay stallion and Dutches is sorrel but she has produced 2 palomino foals off of the same palomino stallion. The foals they carry now are off of a Tobiano with possible sabino paint.

















She is showing signs of being uncomfortable stretching and kicking at her belly. Bags not staying full all day yet!


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

Can't wait to see these foals


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, went out a little while ago to check and Divinity is now staying fully bagged during the day!!!! She has really softened up more and sunk in the flanks and carrying her tail high so I think any day now for sure. Dutches is staying bagged but not as big, and hasn't sunk yet. Still have some more time with her I think but who knows could be a surprise! I took some pictures and I'll post them soon. Getting excited might actually have baby/babies by next weekend!!! YAY! Paged vet. and let them know to be really.....even is she can't make it she has a 2 year intern who can come out. *prayers for safe and healthy mare/foals*


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

Here's Divinity taken a few hours ago.


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

Sorry...udder shot...I wasn't going to upset her...she is VERY tender on her belly and udder right now...


----------



## kartmom67 (Jan 25, 2012)

You're dark bay mare looks very close! Is she dripping milk/waxed yet?


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

I have not tried to pull any milk I usually dont like doing that....and she has NEVER waxed til the night she foals....so watching for that now...no milk dripping...If i see that I'm going to have to try and collect some for the foal..


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

We are also now on 100% foal watch....between 3 people we will be checking around the clock as often as we can....Divinity foals REAL FAST! Her last foal her water broke and she laid down and was pushing legs within 5 minutes...within the next 10 we had all foal on the ground.....So she is one of those blink you miss her mares!!!!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Subbing to see the new little ones


----------



## sonsedg68 (Apr 11, 2012)

am subbing too, love little foalies, and lady your mare n mine look so alike and mine could be due anytime too


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

YAY! Which one divinity? Still waiting here! filled a little more today and walking around holding her tail to the side so I know we are getting close. Showing signs of discomfort. Baby seems to be turning cart wheels.


----------



## sonsedg68 (Apr 11, 2012)

yeah Divinity, they look so alike and sounds like they have the same symptoms is she as moody as heck too ? my madam dont even want me to touch her, she gives me the ears and eyes stare lol


----------



## sonsedg68 (Apr 11, 2012)

oh forgot to add i still love her loadsssssssssss tho  and cant wait av got my giddy knickers on lol


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

She is actually VERY loving right now. As soon as I walk out there she comes right up to me and puts her head in my arm.... gives me those LOOK AT ME EYES....


----------



## sonsedg68 (Apr 11, 2012)

aww, maybe mine will return to her loving self, when and if she has this little foalie lol, altho she does still nicker to me, she just dont like me touching her at mo, wanted to check her teats but thats a definate no no, so no clues as to what stage were at there,and its not worth me getting my head kicked in lol
ahh the suspense is killing me


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, here we are still waiting...still no wax on Divinity but she usually doesn't til night of foaling. Dutches has had a little wax for a couple days now......








Dutches I still think has some time to go maybe couples more weeks.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm on pins and needles.... anything?


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

No....still waiting! Divinity is sooooo uncomfortable and the other night we thought for sure but nothing! Just pacing,weight shifting,tail lifting, pawing at the ground,biting at her side so she is close.....Dutches I still think may have a week or so....


----------



## sonsedg68 (Apr 11, 2012)

sounds so like my madam,and i too am still waiting hope. its over for you soon


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

*watching clock and tapping foot* ANY day now girls any day!!!


----------



## sonsedg68 (Apr 11, 2012)

Look what was waiting for me this morning! So pleased, mother and foal doing well. It's a little filly!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

AHH I GOT SO EXCITED BUT IT'S NOT THE OP'S HORSE!!!

Still a cutie though, congrats sonsedg!!!!


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww look at her! SOOOO cute..still waiting on mine. These girls are killing me. Showing all the signs just holding out. Are you keeping her? Name ideas yet? I hope I get blessed with some little fillies tooooo! BUT healthy foal and mom is my main priority!


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

More pictures!


----------



## sonsedg68 (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks, havent a clue about her name, am going to keep her till at least next spring, hope you too get fillies  she did it all on her own too bless her, shes a good mum to boot.Everything as it should have been, think i could go as far as to say text book foaling am so proud of her


----------



## sonsedg68 (Apr 11, 2012)

More pictures of Shadow and the foal are contained in this facebook album! Click Here! I think the foals name is to be Fallon!


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww! she is adorable and you are so right mine and your mare look alike..what breed is yours? I cant remember was this a planned breeding? do you know the father..that filly almost looks to have some draft


----------



## sonsedg68 (Apr 11, 2012)

ladytaurean515 said:


> awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww! she is adorable and you are so right mine and your mare look alike..what breed is yours? I cant remember was this a planned breeding? do you know the father..that filly almost looks to have some draft


all i was told about mum is that she was a trotter x, but am maybe thinking she has thoroughbred in her too,and no she was already bred when i bought her, but think the lady i bought her from didn't know either


----------



## sonsedg68 (Apr 11, 2012)

Have we anything to see yet ? hope everythings ok


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

LOL...no still waiting...both are showing pretty much all signs, even have both laying down a bit and divinity has shown what we think are small contractions..had vet check to make sure we werent going to have a breech. Both looked great and ready to go any day.....just waiting for the little timer on the oven to go off!


----------



## sonsedg68 (Apr 11, 2012)

lol. shadow did this too,she was moaning,grunting and groaning for weeks before, didn't even wax up, but she was very clingy last Friday, then i went down and found them on sat morning,cant believe shes a week old tmoz. Hope the timer goes off soon tho,cant wait to see your new additions


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

I know.....they are killing me! Im still sitting here watching marestare and checking on them all night long!


----------



## sonsedg68 (Apr 11, 2012)

Hope they deliver soon xx


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

Here's some pictures of the expecting mothers....still making me waiting and sleepless nights!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

They have to pop soon. Sending some foaling vibes your way for some healthy mothers and foals


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks..I hope they do go soon...I need some sleep!


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Oh good grief, these babies are gonna be saddle broke before they foal!! *crossing fingers for healthy FAST babies for you and for me *


----------



## sonsedg68 (Apr 11, 2012)

If she doesn't deliver in next 48 hrs tell her yr going away for a few days, that usually works lol, here's hoping for a txt book delivery, when they decide to let em out


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, here I am still waiting! These mares are killing me. I wonder what is making all these mares carry so long this year. Vet says everything is still good, everyone healthy, both are over 340 days (closer to 350 probably), both bagged up full,hard, dutches has wax and divinity doesn't, neither are dripping yet so hopefully we wont loose any colostrum, Went ahead and had farrier out to do everyones hooves and this time we went ahead and did Dutches, Vet said even if it stressed her a little she was far enough along that it is safe for her to foal. BUT, to no avail she still trucking along with Divinity holding on to these little foals! I'll try to get some new pictures soon, but pretty much nothing has changed except a little lower bellies........I hate this hurry up and wait game! LOL


----------



## frizzy (Jun 10, 2012)

I think your girls are enjoying making you wait ................. lol


----------



## Jumperforjoy (Mar 8, 2012)

Subbing! Can't wait for two cute babies  sooner rather then later please...... Haha


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

Well we finally got our wish...here's the first little one! She was born this morning around 11. I had went out to check on the herd down in the pasture and when I came back up there she was trying to stand up. Divinity passed placenta good and vet was here around 4 checking mom and baby out. Everyone is good. Moms a little worn out. This filly is a big girl. We believe Bay just like her mom except for 1 brown eye/1 dark blue eye almost greenish. Look at that face..anyone else think frame carrier there?
















first good nursing..shes going to have to crank her neck in a month! Her mom is 16 hands








We all fall down!


----------



## Jumperforjoy (Mar 8, 2012)

Awe!! She is adorable  love the blaze! Can't wait for more pictures


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Ohhh so adorable!! What a cute little face!


----------



## SoldOnGaited (May 21, 2012)

Finally a baby!! Congrats, she's beautiful  Maybe this is the trigger everyone else needed...hint hint ladies.


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

She's freaking adorable! Although,didn't you order more white? lol


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I LOVE that face.... so adorable and unique!


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

countryryder said:


> She's freaking adorable! Although,didn't you order more white? lol


Yes I specifically asked for more white BUT this is the package I got...I'm just happy mom and baby are healthy. and her face is special so I like it.... the name I'm think about is Voodoos Divine Karma..what do you guys think? Any other suggestions?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

She's cute, bay for sure.


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

NdAppy said:


> She's cute, bay for sure.


Yeah a bay...well see how dark she takes....do you think frame with that face and the 2 different colored eyes? Ill be getting her tested since the father test +...so I know she can be a carrier...


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

YAY!! One popped!


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

ladytaurean515 said:


> Yes I specifically asked for more white BUT this is the package I got...I'm just happy mom and baby are healthy. and her face is special so I like it.... the name I'm think about is Voodoos Divine Karma..what do you guys think? Any other suggestions?


Ahhhh. I want to name my foals Cajun-esquire names too!


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

Well the daddys barn name is Voodoo and the moms barn name is Divinity...so I figured Id try to go for Voodoos Divine Karma..also since she was a unplanned tricky stallion


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

She's cute.

My APHA mare has a similar face marking. She carries sabino which caused the wrapping around the eye. Splash, which caused the blaze to be bottom heavy and go down her lips and under her bottom lip. (Splash can also cause blue eyes) My mare is also a frame carrier. (She's been tested)

If I were to guess. I'd think your filly could be carrying all 3 overo patterns.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Congrats! She is very pretty and I love the shape of her blaze


----------



## AnnaHalford (Mar 26, 2012)

Yay, finally there's a foal! *sends news to Chile*

Now, other mares on HF, get a wriggle on.


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

Ok, So any other opinions for a filly name? I would like to to do with the fact she wasnt planned....karme,curse,hex,pandora..that kind of thing...fathers name is Voodoo and moms name is Divinity! Any suggestions?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Mardi Gras Karma (kind of hilarious if you think about it..)


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

Thats cute....I want to try and work parents names in to it or at least one of their names..the one Ive been thinking of is Voodoos Divine Karma...but wondering what else I could work with.


----------



## midnighttwilight (Dec 14, 2011)

Voodoo's Divine Surprise is one I thought of.


----------



## midnighttwilight (Dec 14, 2011)

Divine's Voodoo Hex. is another


----------



## midnighttwilight (Dec 14, 2011)

Or Divine's Pandora Voodoo


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

Voodoos Divine Spell? Divinitys Voodoo Doll? Divinitys Voodoo Love?


----------



## Jumperforjoy (Mar 8, 2012)

I love your first name, you get both mommy and daddy in there and I think karma is a cute barn name  

But voodoo divine surprise is up there too 

I also like the pandora how about........ Pandoras Divine Voodoo?


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

Its possible..I have to check to see if any of the names are used or anything too close to them..other wise APHA might reject it...I can put 3 different names and hope the first one I put is accepted.


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

Had some rain today so everybody has dirty feet....put out some more straw but the baby still wants to play in the mud...cleaned her feet twice today! Just over 24 hours old in these pics. Still waiting on Dutches to join the group!


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Do you have mom on free choice hay? She's awful ribby and it's gonna get worse with her baby sucking her dry... Darn cute foals. ;-)


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

Yes..she is on round hay bales and mare foal feed mixed with a little senior...I know...vets checked her and we are upping her feed again..we had to lower it a little and watch her at the end because she was swelling a lot due to the pregnancy..we now have her back up and keeping an eye on her.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

She looks like she has nice muscle in her shoulder. She's certainly not emaciated or neglected.

Her butt is still sunken in from the foaling but other than that she just looks ribby. Nothing hay isn't going to fix.

For future reference for me and my pregnant mare... How in the world can you tell there is edema on a fat, pregnant mare? LoL.


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

my vet was the one who told me.....said that when the swelling changes from day to day that its edema and when it stays solid days and days it is fat. She was also showing signs of allergic reaction to too much grain.we just cut back a little and I tried to keep her moving..not excessive but get her moving a little more everyday..she was laying down and still eating...my vet had said that if she didnt have the foal by July 1st we were going to consider induction....BUT, thank god she did it so now upping her food again and free range hay.....so hopefully get rid of the ribbyness! I hate the look too.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Cute filly congrats!!


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

here are some more pictures of the filly born June 11th...5 days old today! Happy,Healthy and strong. Loves to run and get mom all upset! I have decided on the barn name Karma! I am still amazed at how the white works on her face.
Now you see it!








Now you don't!
















I was out there picking up hay bale strings and sticks down from a small storm and she was curious!
Check out those white eye lashes!


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, filly number 2 came out today! I missed it this morning between 6 and 7:30. I took a little nap after being up most of the night and when I got up mom was standing at the gate with baby resting next to her. Dutches still hadnt expelled placenta vet came out first thing and gave her some oxytocin she passed it about 20 min later. Vet checked and she it all came out.So we def know now that Voodoo is NOT **** for tobiano neither foal is spotted.....but both healthy and baby and mom are ok. Black or shed out to bay not sure...any suggestions. According to color calculator Chestnut,Bay and black was a small %.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

I think she's black, she's a cutie.


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

For poppa having so much white,he certainly didn't pass much on to his kids,lol. She is adorable though! I'm guessing black,as well...


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

countryryder said:


> For poppa having so much white,he certainly didn't pass much on to his kids,lol. She is adorable though! I'm guessing black,as well...


I know girl....he is def NOT **** for tobiano and I really was not expecting black from Dutches. She is so deep chestnut/sorrel! So I know it is the dad that created the black but he sure didnt throw much white. She has that little white star and a white coronet band thats it.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

They are both SO adorable!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

Here's a couple more pictures.
Karma








my niece is set on the name Star for her. Since she will probably end up being her little filly I'm going to figure out how to fit that name in with Voodoo and Dutches....I was thinking Voodoos Shining Star...what do you think?


----------



## Jumperforjoy (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh my she is pretty adorable  I like the big round star right in the middle, simple but very classic, will be interested to see if it stays so big or gets smaller as she grows ! hopefully she is a black  

They are both very pretty


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

She's a black for sure.


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Voodoo's Shooting Star....
Voodoo's Galaxy
Voodoo's North Star

They are both gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

WyndellaRose said:


> Voodoo's Shooting Star....
> Voodoo's Galaxy
> Voodoo's North Star
> 
> They are both gorgeous! Congrats!


Awesome! I love Voodoos Shooting Star!


----------



## gamer0307 (Jun 6, 2012)

Wow beautiful fillies! Reading forums waiting on my mare to pop she makes you girls look small when carrying. Poor mare carries so heavy. Congrats


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

You have SUCH beautiful foals!! I am so happy for you! Love their names too.. Kharma fits her so well.. and Voodoo's Shining Star is very cute!


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

Here's some more of Star....does she look a little over at the knees in the one pic?


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Give her some more time. She spent 11+ months folded up. It takes a while to get straightened. If she stays over at the knee at a month old, she will probably stay that way.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

loooooove Karmas blaze....and those lashes *swoon* haha 
And Star is such a beaut. shell turn out very nice


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

Well here is daddy. I went out this morning to feed the girls and he was standing at the back gate behind some trees. None of the other horses were up. I went out there and brought him up through another gate to check him over and make sure he wasnt up because something was wrong. After I fed everyone I went down to check the herd as well. Everyones good! I guess proud papa just wanted to check on his girls!


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

Well here's Miss Karma








Come on mom let's play!








Rest of the herd followed me back to the paddock.
Peanut is my reining/cutting cattle horse. Awesome mover...I hope to start training and working with Voodoo this fall and if all goes well Ill probably retire Peanut within the next 2 years maybe sooner.
















Here's Dreamer. Unable to ride him due to leg injury as a young foal. But he is a character!!!!








A few others didnt want their picture taken! LOL The boys love the spot light!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

was it his front left knee???looks funky to me but it may just be him standing funny 
;P hes a cutie tho


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

Roperchick said:


> was it his front left knee???looks funky to me but it may just be him standing funny
> ;P hes a cutie tho


Yes he was kicked by another mare when he was just under 2 months and it damaged the growth plate. So vet did what he could and farrier helped by keeping him cut a certain way to force it to grow inward. It's as straight as its ever going to be but he doesnt limp or anything. Vet told me he was safe to light ride if we wanted to break him but I think I'll just let him be a giant puppy dog. Ive considered training him to pull small carts and wagons, but I'm not sure yet. What do you guys think? Anyone ever had a horse with a simular injury that did well with light weight carting and pulling?


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

Well decision has been made. Vet well be out tomorrow to check over everyone again. If all is clear with Dutches and her filly Star they will be moved this weekend to my brothers property. My brother really wants my oldest niece to learn how to work with and start the basics of caring for a horse. She has been riding here at my house for a year now. So she will be able to watch Star grow and progress and learn how to work with her from a foal up. PLUS, Dutches needs some good riding excercise that I am not able to give her because she is on the smaller side QH and I wont back her and Dutches is very bombproof and loves children. Here's some nap time pictures!
Star found some shade!
















Daddy has been very curious about his little girls. But both mommas wont let the girls go to the fence to see him.


----------



## sonsedg68 (Apr 11, 2012)

WAY HAY at last some good news, so glad to see you have very cute healthy girls.Told you it would be worth the wait  hope everything went well and still is.even tho she could have waited a little longer and had her on the 12th, ah well never mind at least its all over now. this is where the work really begins for you, with having 2 foals to train lol


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

sonsedg68 said:


> WAY HAY at last some good news, so glad to see you have very cute healthy girls.Told you it would be worth the wait  hope everything went well and still is.even tho she could have waited a little longer and had her on the 12th, ah well never mind at least its all over now. this is where the work really begins for you, with having 2 foals to train lol


Well Star and her mom Dutches have been moved to my brothers so he can teach his oldest how to work with them. So he will be training her. I still have Divinity and her filly Karma! So starting with her now. I also have another mare coming that is in foal for 2013 I should be picking her up next weekend.


----------

